# Lower temps for ribs



## johnbphotos (Oct 17, 2010)

Morning all,

Getting ready to fire up in a few hours but was wondering if smoking ribs at 185 for a longer period of time would yield better results than how I do them now, 200-225 4hrs.

Thanks and have a Great Day


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2010)

Now I have never tried it but I haven't wanted to either. To me I would stick to 230°ish or alittle higher (I like 240°-250°) your ribs won't be any better to me that is. So you might fine someone else that says it will but I don't think so.


----------



## eman (Oct 17, 2010)

hmmmmm,

 I use the 3-2-1 method so for me there is no use going lower.

If you are straight rack smoking  and you lower the temps you stand a better chance of getting dryer ribs..

 Have to agree w/ Mark,Can't see where it will help.

 But someone will be along to disagree w/ me soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

I would agree with Mark---230˚---even 225˚ is safe.

Why chance it?

Maybe somebody else can tell you where the safe line meets the unsafe line, but to me that's like walking along the edge of a loose cliff. The sure footing terra firma is not far away. Might as well stay on it.

Maybe that's just me---And Mark?

Edit---And Eman.

Bear


----------



## johnbphotos (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome.

I'm going to stay safe. Just striving to make them the best they can be.

3-2-1, I'll go with what works.

Hopefully my first Q-view to follow :)

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 17, 2010)

The reason you wouldn't want to do them that way is because we dehydrate things (beef jerky, ect.) at 150-160.  If you do your ribs at 180 for a longer period of time they don't get up to that "cooking temp" and would just yield dry and unfavorable ribs.  People have been experimenting for years and are still doing it at the same temp. I'm all for experimentation for new methods but I'm just seeing that it would be crossing into the dehydrating method and thats not what we like for our ribs. No one like to spend that much time and $ and then need to go out for dinner because it didn't turn out.  I think everyone is right to stick to 2-2-1 or 3-2-1 methods.  If anything just foil for that last hour or hour and a half with a splash of beer.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 17, 2010)

Probably just succeed in drying them out would be my guess.

225 will cook em in 6 hours and in my mind that is pleanty long enough for such a thin piece of meat.


----------



## johnbphotos (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, I'm nearing the end. A bit more smoke then off to the cooler they go. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## johnbphotos (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, never thought I would say this but they were great with exceptions hahaha

They were too moist and would not hold on to the bone. Flavor was as planned but as soon as I picked them up they would fall apart.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

johnbphotos said:


> Well, never thought I would say this but they were great with exceptions hahaha
> 
> They were too moist and would not hold on to the bone. Flavor was as planned but as soon as I picked them up they would fall apart.


They look beautiful John !

I love them either way---fall off the bone or almost fall off.

Too moist?---That never happened to me.

MMMmmmm,

Thanks for the view,

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 17, 2010)

They look awesome if they are too fall of the bone for your tastes back of the time in the foil by 20-30 minutes and try again. I know it tough to have to suffer eating them again but you gotta do research


----------



## johnbphotos (Oct 17, 2010)

I added a couple of twists this go around.

I used a Thai chili pepper in my rub instead of the cayanne pepper and sprayed it with a mixture of 1 tbs EVOO, 3 tbs honey & 3 cups of pineapple juice. Simmered for a bit, cooled and poured into my spray bottle. I could tell they were sweeter but could not really call out the pineapple in the flavor of the ribs.

I coated them with apple cider vinegar and let them sit for a bit

Wiped off the excess vinegar then rubbed prepared mustard on them

Applied my rub. (Used a thin coat this time but will go back to a more generous amount next time)

Stuck in freezer bags, sucked out air and let sit for ~10 hrs in the fridge

Brought back to room temp then smoked


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2010)

I really don't want to say it ......but...........Those are some fine looking ribs even at a higher temp. Now the falling off thebone thing is a personal perferancepersonally I like a litle tugg to my ribs. So I cut down the foil time by 30-45 minutes but thats my way. You done good there John


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have done this (not intentionally, my CG hates to hold a temp) and they came out the same as if cooked at the higher temp, one thing I think helps is that I try to stay at or JUST below 225 and cook them for 6 hours, basting often. I get a nice pull away from the bone, but they are not falling apart either. 

I just use my rub spice, some apple cider vinegar and water to bast them.


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya could do the 5-6 hour method, no foil for less fall off the bone, a slight tug and nice bark. Most people like fall off the bone, I like them little less done, this means done, but not fall off the bone.


----------



## johnbphotos (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, I tried it again but unfortunately I haven't put a roof over the smoker yet and when the down pour started my temps dropped like a rock. Unfortunate to say, I took them off and finished them in the oven (please don't hate me for this lol). They tasted great, but due to the lower temps they were a bit chewey. I let a few of the racks rest longer and they were better but still not quite there.

I'm thinking also about mounting a gas burner in my firebox for just these types of occasions to assist the wood and charcoal... but then again, for a bit more money I could just go buy a MES. I still haven't given up on the UDS either.

I travel a lot (in Tucson AZ today, DC, Philly and NJ next week, then Melbourne, FL the following week so somewhere in the middle of all this mayhem I'm gonna throw some coals again :)

Thank you again to all for your support and guidance. I will master this task some day but then again, I concider this to be one of those things where even the "Trial and Error" is great fun!!!


----------

